

Support grows for universal power adapter - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/06/13/support-grows-universal-power-adapter

======
noonespecial
Seriously, this should be implemented on the _device_ level. Its stupid easy
to add one of these: <http://octopart.com/search?q=dc+to+dc> to your circuit
board along with a 4 diode rectifier bridge and support a dizzying array of
different inputs all at once. Lets just say 12-24 volts and let the individual
machines that plug in sort out what they are going to do with that.

IMHO this is _long_ overdue.

------
bprater
I really dig devices that allow for charging via USB. However, I can see how
some devices are going to need more than +5V.

I'd love to see some growth on the "no wires" side we have been hearing from,
too. Nothing worse than the tangle of wires you plug all your gadgets into
when you walk in the front door.

~~~
ken
Me, too -- or Firewire. Unfortunately, the USB physical connection in practice
is really only universal on one end. I have 5 different "USB A to something
else" cables here.

------
delackner
Does anyone know how these would compare in efficiency versus dedicated
adapters? Seems to me like it would have to be lower, no?

~~~
noonespecial
The efficiency could be terrible and still save energy verses the parasitic
draw of the multiple wall-warts I need to charge all of my stuff today.

This doesn't even take into account the energy needed to make and ship so many
different adapters.

------
nertzy
The problem is that companies with proprietary power adapters can charge a
premium for them, probably earning a significant margin. It's not currently in
a manufacturer's economic interest to support a standard adapter when that
means their overall margin will be reduced.

